# Bryn



## kitbel

Has anyone seen one IRL? The photos in Grazia look gorgeous!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Only seen the online pics, definitely caught my eye!


----------



## Somersetlove

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Only seen the online pics, definitely caught my eye!



I don't even remember this one from the show but it looks fab! Hope the price isn't too excessive


----------



## Somersetlove

Somersetlove said:
			
		

> I don't even remember this one from the show but it looks fab! Hope the price isn't too excessive



Good shot of it here 

http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/fashi...lery-at-coachella-clone-1334583674-6#fbIndex6


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Somersetlove said:


> Good shot of it here
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/fashi...lery-at-coachella-clone-1334583674-6#fbIndex6



Want one!


----------



## appleproject

Love the brown!


----------



## kitbel

Customer services have confirmed that the Bryn satchel will be available in May/June in the following leathers/colours:

Natural Leather  Oak
Pebbled Haircalf  Black
Shiny Grain  Black and Flame
Velvet Print Grain  Petrol


----------



## Somersetlove

This is definitely going on my wish list!


----------



## J.A.N.

Oh that is gorgeous def the orange for me.


----------



## Mandu79

Loving this style... Much better then the Del Rey!


----------



## Monaco80

Love the look of this satchel!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Flame shiny grain for me please Santa....


----------



## Plemont

kitbel said:


> Velvet Print Grain  Petrol



Don't know if this is a velvet bag with a grain print, or a leather bag with a velvet print - either way it's PETROL and sounds very pretty


----------



## Rayban

Never imagined I would lust after an orange bag but that is gorgeous


----------



## kennedyflair

There a teal one here:
https://instagr.am/p/I9xBp-Itu7/


----------



## Somersetlove

Wow the teal looks fabulous!  I wouldn't have thought about that colour before, but I may be swayed!!


----------



## kennedyflair

From case luggage 
http://www.caseluggage.com/blog/index.php/category/case-luggage


----------



## ncch

Love this bag!  But I feel like it's too similar to the polly push lock for me to get!


----------



## blueberryuk

Bryn is on "coming soon" on .com - has anyone pre ordered one yet???


----------



## Ruby C

I saw Keira Knightly with one of these and thought it may have been a vintage bag! So glad it's a new one but this has completely thrown me now.... Harriet or bryn?! I don't *think* I need two satchel bags (even though they are different!).....
If anyone has seen it irl, please let me know!!!


----------



## kitbel

The one Keira was carrying looked bigger ... do you think they are going to release an 'oversized' Bryn satchel?


----------



## Ruby C

kitbel said:
			
		

> The one Keira was carrying looked bigger ... do you think they are going to release an 'oversized' Bryn satchel?



I think I have seen images of her carrying two different sizes - maybe the small and what does appear to be an oversized one too.  Will be interesting to see if there is a bigger one though....


----------



## steph22

Here's a pic of Fearne from Grazia mag.


----------



## Cupcake2008

steph22 said:


> Here's a pic of Fearne from Grazia mag.
> 
> View attachment 1774419


Now the Bryn's got my attention!!!


----------



## e_serendipity

kitbel said:


> The one Keira was carrying looked bigger ... do you think they are going to release an 'oversized' Bryn satchel?





Ruby C said:


> I think I have seen images of her carrying two different sizes - maybe the small and what does appear to be an oversized one too.  Will be interesting to see if there is a bigger one though....



The petrol in the pic in kennedyflair's post looks like large/os.


----------



## KatharinaV

I need the Teal. Perfect bag for me 

Just need to know if it will be in an OS as well....


----------



## minkymorgan

I love the orange ...I will be obsessing about it now it will drive me bonkers


----------



## Ruby C

I actually love the oak!! I am not a huge oak fan either but it just looks so classic! I think Fearne makes me like it more even thou I really dislike her :-/


----------



## Cocorose

Love this bag. Less "wokey" than the Harriet and Polly, which oth look a bit formal for me, but more structured than the Alexa. Possibly my next purchase!


----------



## skyqueen

minkymorgan said:
			
		

> I love the orange ...I will be obsessing about it now it will drive me bonkers



LOL!
You read my mind!


----------



## skyqueen

e_serendipity said:
			
		

> The petrol in the pic in kennedyflair's post looks like large/os.



Just got an email.
2 sizes...
6.5" X 5.5" or
10" X 6.5"
19.5" strap I believe on both.


----------



## e_serendipity

skyqueen said:


> Just got an email.
> 2 sizes...
> 6.5" X 5.5" or
> 10" X 6.5"
> 19.5" strap I believe on both.



Oh really? What a shame! Where did you get this info?


----------



## skyqueen

e_serendipity said:


> Oh really? What a shame! Where did you get this info?


Email from Mulberry. 
The larger one looked like a good size. Too small?


----------



## e_serendipity

skyqueen said:


> Email from Mulberry.
> The larger one looked like a good size. Too small?



So you asked CS? The reg Bryn is smaller than a reg Alexa, I was hoping for a size between the reg and os Alexa.


----------



## flyvetjo

lovely style but ridiculously small!!!- particularly for the price!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Small Bryn is 14cm x 22cm x 7cm

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=TDE3MA==&season=actual&seasProdID=56I


----------



## JazzyJay

The sizes of both the small and large bryn have been on the Mulberry website for some time; if you click on Size and Fit then the size and strap drop is stated.


----------



## skyqueen

e_serendipity said:


> So you asked CS? The reg Bryn is smaller than a reg Alexa, I was hoping for a size between the reg and os Alexa.


 


JazzyJay said:


> The sizes of both the small and large bryn have been on the Mulberry website for some time; if you click on Size and Fit then the size and strap drop is stated.


This is exactly what I did...............................


----------



## mary79

The Bryn satchel is now available! Has anyone seen one IRL?


----------



## luckysquirrel

mary79 said:


> The Bryn satchel is now available! Has anyone seen one IRL?


Not yet.  Desperate to see what the leather looks like.  Would love to see the petrol one with gunmetal hardware.  Selfridges currently has Bryn listed on line so am hopeing this means that they should be hitting the stores any day now. 
Although I am struggling with a back log of desired Mulberrys from the sale even before I get started on the next season!  Arggggh!


----------



## laura81

I can't wait to see these in store.

I have my heart set on an oak bag for my next purchase (in a few months) and have been torn between the Lily and Bays, but this could tempt me.


----------



## Copper1977

Ooh, I notice that Selfridges also have an oversized Bryn, I thought there were just the two smaller sizes but that one is bigger


----------



## cynner

mary79 said:


> The Bryn satchel is now available! Has anyone seen one IRL?


 
Saw her in store today, the petrol and oak ones are lovely, but the flame one is an absolute stunner, leather's TDF  Would go for a regular size, the small one's really very small.

Another one added to my wish list, *sigh*.


----------



## laura81

cynner said:
			
		

> Saw her in store today, the petrol and oak ones are lovely, but the flame one is an absolute stunner, leather's TDF  Would go for a regular size, the small one's really very small.
> 
> Another one added to my wish list, *sigh*.



I'm nervous about seeing this instore, as I think it'll be too tempting!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

laura81 said:
			
		

> I'm nervous about seeing this instore, as I think it'll be too tempting!!



:lolots: Laura, that's exactly how I feel! Loved the picture of Fearne Cotton with the flame and I didn't really consider the Bryn before that! It looks amazing on her! Think of it this way, if we like her then we save for the next sale!


----------



## Daisylou

The flame Bryn is the one i can't wait to see!!  Although I am firmly on the sofa


----------



## laura81

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> :lolots: Laura, that's exactly how I feel! Loved the picture of Fearne Cotton with the flame and I didn't really consider the Bryn before that! It looks amazing on her! Think of it this way, if we like her then we save for the next sale!



I think I could be tempted by any one of the oak, flame or petrol ones!  I should probably just avoid mulberry stores for a while!


----------



## Bethanh

I'm heading into Mulberry on Monday to get more collonil (you really can get through it, can't you?!). I'm a little concerned that I'm going to find the Bryn too tempting. I've really liked it since I saw a photo of Alexa with a small black one before the new season was launched and we all had no idea what it was. 
I do love the petrol and flame, but I don't know if I'm brave enough. We'll see if I fall in love on Monday...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Saw the Bryn this week, I loved it in all colours! Only thing I wasn't sure about was the leather on the petrol one, it was oddly matt compared to the others and put me off a bit. Would happily purchase any of the others though.


----------



## fionarcat

I think the Bryn will bring loads of people back to Mulberry if they've wandered!


----------



## Somersetlove

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Saw the Bryn this week, I loved it in all colours! Only thing I wasn't sure about was the leather on the petrol one, it was oddly matt compared to the others and put me off a bit. Would happily purchase any of the others though.



What did you think of the size guns? Could you fit much in it?


----------



## oatmella

I am absolutely loving the Bryn from the pics I've seen.  I will be going to the Mulberry store soon (apparently the San Francisco store just got them in stock this week) - planning on getting the small black one.  
I don't think the bag is very big - according to the SA I spoke with, the larger size Bryn fits less than a Small Bayswater satchel.


----------



## e_serendipity

Copper1977 said:
			
		

> Ooh, I notice that Selfridges also have an oversized Bryn, I thought there were just the two smaller sizes but that one is bigger



Oh so they do! I could only find the black though, I hope there'll be an oak oversized too! That would be very tempting...


----------



## kitbel

e_serendipity said:


> Oh so they do! I could only find the black though, I hope there'll be an oak oversized too! That would be very tempting...



Selfridges also have some new season items which are not yet on m.com, including a lovely flame red SBS.


----------



## minkymorgan

After a month or so I'm still obsessing over the Flame..I'm like the proverbial moth to it ....


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Somersetlove said:


> What did you think of the size guns? Could you fit much in it?


 
The small was very small! The regular looked like a good size though, looked like you could happily get an ipad or kindle plus purse and other bits and bobs in.


----------



## Somersetlove

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> The small was very small! The regular looked like a good size though, looked like you could happily get an ipad or kindle plus purse and other bits and bobs in.



Hmmn I'd discounted it as too small when I saw the dimensions online, but I like it so much that I need to see IRL before walking away. 

I don't need to cart around an iPad and files, just need space for purse, pouch, phone, keys hairbrush, inhaler, book and umbrella. Do you think it'll take those or look bulgy?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Somersetlove said:


> Hmmn I'd discounted it as too small when I saw the dimensions online, but I like it so much that I need to see IRL before walking away.
> 
> I don't need to cart around an iPad and files, just need space for purse, pouch, phone, keys hairbrush, inhaler, book and umbrella. Do you think it'll take those or look bulgy?



You'd really need to see it yourself I think, it might be ok with the stuff you've listed. Depends on size of book/ umbrella I guess.


----------



## minkymorgan

gunsandbanjos said:


> The small was very small! The regular looked like a good size though, looked like you could happily get an ipad or kindle plus purse and other bits and bobs in.



So the regular size looks okay?....I got a ruler out at work and drew the dimensions on some paper then folded it into place to see the size .... That's not good is it?


----------



## Somersetlove

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> You'd really need to see it yourself I think, it might be ok with the stuff you've listed. Depends on size of book/ umbrella I guess.



I'll have to see if my nearest HoF has any on stock. It's sad quite how much I want it to be perfect for my needs!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

minkymorgan said:


> So the regular size looks okay?....I got a ruler out at work and drew the dimensions on some paper then folded it into place to see the size .... That's not good is it?



Lol, no that is not good I would buy regular if I had the pennies right now.


----------



## Cupcake2008

minkymorgan said:
			
		

> So the regular size looks okay?....I got a ruler out at work and drew the dimensions on some paper then folded it into place to see the size .... That's not good is it?



I think that's a sign of a real obsession!  But I think most people would have had my reaction to what you did....great idea, where's my ruler?! :lolots:


----------



## Somersetlove

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> I think that's a sign of a real obsession!  But I think most people would have had my reaction to what you did....great idea, where's my ruler?! :lolots:



Haha I've done a variation of this by getting a ruler and spacing out the fridge magnets at shoulder height to the bag dimensions!  ...the shame! LOL


----------



## e_serendipity

minkymorgan said:


> So the regular size looks okay?....I got a ruler out at work and drew the dimensions on some paper then folded it into place to see the size .... That's not good is it?



I do this too! I think it's a great way to get an idea of the size, especially when there isn't the option to see the bag IRL (like when buying from eBay).


----------



## minkymorgan

Right..my partner put me on a bag ban as he said I had too many, but he has just informed that he has bought a new bike for over £2000 !!!!!!! When he already has 4 bikes in the garage. I only have 1 bag more than his bike collection and I can't stop thinking about the Bryn in Flame what would you ladies do?  please help


----------



## cllb

Whats the bike:bag value ratio? If he always buys 2k-ers and you always get ~£700 bags then you certainly have a solid case for another bag! In fact, you have a solid case for several


----------



## minkymorgan

cllb said:


> Whats the bike:bag value ratio? If he always buys 2k-ers and you always get ~£700 bags then you certainly have a solid case for another bag! In fact, you have a solid case for several



OOOhh several bags...but to be honest the Bryn is the only bag I really really want and I feel a bit hard done by.  Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## lauren_t

Saw Bryn in Hoopers today! They had a black one, one in Oak and Flame. All look really nice but the turnlock looks really small and quite fiddly.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lauren_t said:


> Saw Bryn in Hoopers today! They had a black one, one in Oak and Flame. All look really nice but the turnlock looks really small and quite fiddly.


 
I am not a fan at all the 3 locks on such a small bag is overload for me- didnt like the clutch they did a while ago with 3 locks either for the same reason- just too much going on for such a small bag


----------



## mygoodies

Will meet the Bryn today when Im checking out my black forrest ) Love both!! So I might get both ) ....sigh....who am I kidding


----------



## fionarcat

I saw the flame small one in hof high wycombe today. It was like the rest of the store disappeared and little bluebirds flew around it. I'm not even a red fan but 'twas a thing of beauty.


----------



## Daisylou

minkymorgan said:


> Right..my partner put me on a bag ban as he said I had too many, but he has just informed that he has bought a new bike for over £2000 !!!!!!! When he already has 4 bikes in the garage. I only have 1 bag more than his bike collection and I can't stop thinking about the Bryn in Flame what would you ladies do?  please help



Oooh you deserve the Flame Bryn, especially as he has spent all that cash on a new bike!!
I saw the flame Bryn in Hoopers today.....very nice!! It is a real stand out bag!


----------



## MiniMabel

fionarcat said:


> I saw the flame small one in hof high wycombe today. It was like the rest of the store disappeared and little bluebirds flew around it. I'm not even a red fan but 'twas a thing of beauty.




That's quite a recommendation!   Fabulous colour, though!


----------



## kaz37

I'm looking for something for my 11" Macbook Air. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ilovesatchels

kaz37 said:


> I'm looking for something for my 11" Macbook Air. Does anyone have any suggestions?



I would suggest the oversized alexa or large bayswater....
or some of the mens satchels look like it would be suitable...
unfortunately, I am not a big fan of the Bryn Satchel


----------



## minkymorgan

fionarcat said:


> I saw the flame small one in hof high wycombe today. It was like the rest of the store disappeared and little bluebirds flew around it. I'm not even a red fan but 'twas a thing of beauty.



Oh thats making me worse LOL


----------



## minkymorgan

Daisylou said:


> Oooh you deserve the Flame Bryn, especially as he has spent all that cash on a new bike!!
> I saw the flame Bryn in Hoopers today.....very nice!! It is a real stand out bag!



Thank you...I do don't I?  I've not had the chance to see it in real life but from what most people have said its making me want this bag even more....sigh


----------



## steph22

Saw them this weekend and have to say I was disappointed.


----------



## Somersetlove

steph22 said:


> Saw them this weekend and have to say I was disappointed.


 
What didn't you like about them?


----------



## steph22

Somersetlove said:


> What didn't you like about them?


 
I didn't like the leather and there wasn't that initial attraction. They are not to my taste I think, that's all.


----------



## Cupcake2008

steph22 said:


> Saw them this weekend and have to say I was disappointed.


 
I saw it yesterday and I have to say I agree - I was disappointed as well.  It reminded me of a tangerine and the grain on the leather was just like a tangerine, as was the colour.  I've just looked at the m.com pics of the flame and the grain in the picture is true to life but it's very orange.

I saw the petrol Bryn as well and that was lovely!  As was the Pinky Mink Alexa....


----------



## steph22

I think it is well suited to the likes of Keira Knightley and Alexa which I can't pull off.


----------



## oatmella

I really like this style in pics and will be going to the Mulberry store this weekend.  I think I will be getting it in black - probably the regular size?


----------



## kaitydid

minkymorgan said:


> Thank you...I do don't I? I've not had the chance to see it in real life but from what most people have said its making me want this bag even more....sigh


 
The feeling is mutual! Even just looking at a picture of the Bryn makes me want it more and more... *sigh*


----------



## Somersetlove

Finally saw these today in Westfield Stratford and.... I was disappointed.

They are very small and the leather on the flame and black versions just didn't look like top quality.  The leather on the oak looked ok, but the size is a definite no no for me.

The flame is soooo orange as well.  Really in your face bright.  I think this would be amazing in the summer, but think it would be difficult to pull off through the rest of the year


----------



## steph22

Mixed reviews for Bryn then!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Bryn is cute but not show stopping. Flame is exceedingly bright. Way too bright for me to ever use.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Somersetlove said:


> Finally saw these today in Westfield Stratford and.... I was disappointed.
> 
> They are very small and the leather on the flame and black versions just didn't look like top quality. The leather on the oak looked ok, but the size is a definite no no for me.
> 
> The flame is soooo orange as well. Really in your face bright. I think this would be amazing in the summer, but think it would be difficult to pull off through the rest of the year


 
I agree with you- and those little locks look so fiddly- flame is too bright- why cant they do a proper RED bag!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> I agree with you- and those little locks look so fiddly- flame is too bright- why cant they do a proper RED bag!!!


the prada red is lovely!! I shall have to get over the made in china!!


----------



## Somersetlove

elvisfan4life said:
			
		

> I agree with you- and those little locks look so fiddly- flame is too bright- why cant they do a proper RED bag!!!



Exactly!! I'm always on the look put for the perfect red bag and never found it! Mulberry would be on a real winner if they could pull it off


----------



## Cocorose

Just saw the Bryn today having decided it would probably be my next purchase, and I'm slightly disappointed. I agree with previous comments - the flame is bright orange and not a versatile colour at all, especially in the cooler months. The leather was very matt on the petrol version which I wasn't sure about, although it's a nice colour. I really like the oak one and think I would wear it a lot BUT....this just doesn't look like a £695 bag to me. It is very similar to a bag that a friend of mine bought recently for around £150 from either Jigsaw or Whistles. I tried it on and it looked great cross-body but it's not a bag to hold by the hand, and the tiny turnlock is SO fiddly! Having said that. I love the outside pocket, handy for Oyster card or even your mobile phone, and I do think it's a hugely wearable bag.   Not sure if it will become a classic though, as unlike the Bays and Alexa which spawned hundreds of high street copies, the Bryn seems to be a repeat of bags that are already available on the high street.....surely for £700 a bag should make your heart sing and not be a sensible buy?!!!


----------



## JenF

Cocorose said:
			
		

> Just saw the Bryn today having decided it would probably be my next purchase, and I'm slightly disappointed. I agree with previous comments - the flame is bright orange and not a versatile colour at all, especially in the cooler months. The leather was very matt on the petrol version which I wasn't sure about, although it's a nice colour. I really like the oak one and think I would wear it a lot BUT....this just doesn't look like a £695 bag to me. It is very similar to a bag that a friend of mine bought recently for around £150 from either Jigsaw or Whistles. I tried it on and it looked great cross-body but it's not a bag to hold by the hand, and the tiny turnlock is SO fiddly! Having said that. I love the outside pocket, handy for Oyster card or even your mobile phone, and I do think it's a hugely wearable bag.   Not sure if it will become a classic though, as unlike the Bays and Alexa which spawned hundreds of high street copies, the Bryn seems to be a repeat of bags that are already available on the high street.....surely for £700 a bag should make your heart sing and not be a sensible buy?!!!



I heard a rumour that Mulberry actually make all Whistles' handbags..?


----------



## minkymorgan

I could wait no longer...I've just ordered the Flame in the larger size (the SBS in Flame reveal made me do it) ...Hope I love it or I'll be gutted that I spent all those hours looking a pictures of it and drooling


----------



## fionarcat

Oh how exciting. Can't wait to see your reveal. I'm a big fan of this bag. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Cupcake2008

minkymorgan said:
			
		

> I could wait no longer...I've just ordered the Flame in the larger size (the SBS in Flame reveal made me do it) ...Hope I love it or I'll be gutted that I spent all those hours looking a pictures of it and drooling



Ooh, looking forward to your reveal! Hope you love it


----------



## Cocorose

JenF said:


> I heard a rumour that Mulberry actually make all Whistles' handbags..?



Wow really?! Whistles bags are fabulous. My friend's satchel was called Marianne and is very similar to the Bryn, it's a gorgeous orange colour and she said it cost over £200 but definitely les than £300. Whistles currently have a satchel called Floriana on their Outlet section which is again strangely Bryn-ish at a mere £95 down from £195! It's in black, might have to give it a whirl...


----------



## minkymorgan

Thanks cupcake and fionarcat I will def do a reveal even if I'm not keen but I have everything crossed


----------



## minkymorgan




----------



## Cupcake2008

minkymorgan said:
			
		

>



Heehee! It's infectious, I'm so excited for you  When does it arrive?


----------



## kaitydid

minkymorgan said:


> I could wait no longer...I've just ordered the Flame in the larger size (the SBS in Flame reveal made me do it) ...Hope I love it or I'll be gutted that I spent all those hours looking a pictures of it and drooling


 
Yes, please do a reveal! I'm thinking about getting the Bryn (in oak), so I would love to see pictures of yours when it comes!


----------



## minkymorgan

Cupcake2008 said:


> Heehee! It's infectious, I'm so excited for you  When does it arrive?



I ordered it from Mulberry yesterday so I'm thinking Tuesday Hopefully


----------



## minkymorgan

kaitydid said:


> Yes, please do a reveal! I'm thinking about getting the Bryn (in oak), so I would love to see pictures of yours when it comes!



I will do a reveal when it comes I can't wait   The Oak looks lovely


----------



## Fixxxer

I was thinking about the flame Bryn today, but was unable to go to Stockholm and buy it...
And now i'm not sure at all. It lookes lovely on the website and I have been on the lookout for a red bag for years. Is the bag not so red, as the pictures say?

In that case, I wonder if it's even worth the trip to NK.... 

Is there anyone out there, who's bought this bag, and can show me some true pics then?


----------



## Angelil

I loved the Bryn. It's really nice bag. However, I don't think I'll be buying it soon. It's too small for me! 

Anyone else thinking it's a really small bag for its money. I mean, you could just buy a Bays instead...


----------



## Fixxxer

I would love the Bays satchel but I can't find it on Mulberry.com anymore, in flame. 
The only option for me to get a red-ish bag from Mulberry, seems to be the Bryn. 

And I actually like the style of the bag, but I have'nt been able to check her out live yet.

Well, I've got some time to kill tomorrow to.  
Still mourning the loss of red Jody a few years back, though...


----------



## armcandy3

Fixxxer said:
			
		

> I would love the Bays satchel but I can't find it on Mulberry.com anymore, in flame.
> The only option for me to get a red-ish bag from Mulberry, seems to be the Bryn.
> 
> And I actually like the style of the bag, but I have'nt been able to check her out live yet.
> 
> Well, I've got some time to kill tomorrow to.
> Still mourning the loss of red Jody a few years back, though...



Hi flame bays satchel is on netaporter. Don't think I've seen it on M.com yet


----------



## Fixxxer

armcandy3 said:


> Hi flame bays satchel is on netaporter. Don't think I've seen it on M.com yet



Yes, I know. But I'm so picky with the leather so I am scared to order such an expensive bag online. I want to se the color and the leather live before I make a deal. 

I wish I had atleast one outlet here to.


----------



## armcandy3

Fixxxer said:
			
		

> Yes, I know. But I'm so picky with the leather so I am scared to order such an expensive bag online. I want to se the color and the leather live before I make a deal.
> 
> I wish I had atleast one outlet here to.



I know what you mean, I haven't seen it in real life yet either! But I'm trying to stay away from the shops to resist temptation. Good luck finding your mulberry


----------



## minkymorgan

Fixxxer said:


> Yes, I know. But I'm so picky with the leather so I am scared to order such an expensive bag online. I want to se the color and the leather live before I make a deal.
> 
> I wish I had atleast one outlet here to.



Have you seen the sbs in Flame reveal?  That's from net a porter its a beauty the colour is not red though...its a real orange which I love...
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-small-bayswater-in-flame-shiny-grain-767192.html
This is the bag that made me go for the Flame Bryn...NAP are really good and if you are not happy just return it, but the sbs looks so lovely in that reveal I think you'll love it ...unless you truly want a red bag because its proper orange


----------



## bearydown

Intermix in New York has the larger Bryn in black.  I liked it.


----------



## minkymorgan

Woohoo it arrives on Monday....bless you UPS


----------



## kaitydid

minkymorgan said:


> I will do a reveal when it comes I can't wait  The Oak looks lovely


 
Yay! Thanks so much! Yes, the oak looks quite lovely! I fall in love with it every time I see a picture of it...  



minkymorgan said:


> Woohoo it arrives on Monday....bless you UPS


 
So excited for you!


----------



## Fixxxer

minkymorgan said:


> Have you seen the sbs in Flame reveal? That's from net a porter its a beauty the colour is not red though...its a real orange which I love...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-small-bayswater-in-flame-shiny-grain-767192.html
> This is the bag that made me go for the Flame Bryn...NAP are really good and if you are not happy just return it, but the sbs looks so lovely in that reveal I think you'll love it ...unless you truly want a red bag because its proper orange


I saw the thread yesterday ans was totally in love with it. The thing was that there was an Instagram-filter used...  
I have never ordered from NAP and since I live in Sweden, I didn't know how they are if you want to return a purchase. But that's good to know, I just hade to decide which bag I really, REALLY want. 
Thank you, everyone, for all your help. Love this forum!


----------



## kitbel

Hi, has anyone seen an oversized Bryn satchel in oak anywhere online or in-store?  Selfridges has it in black, but no other colours, and the Mulberry website only advertises the two smaller sizes.  Maybe the Selfridges oversized version is an exclusive?


----------



## oatmella

kitbel said:


> Hi, has anyone seen an oversized Bryn satchel in oak anywhere online or in-store?  Selfridges has it in black, but no other colours, and the Mulberry website only advertises the two smaller sizes.  Maybe the Selfridges oversized version is an exclusive?



I have not seen one!  I bought a black Bryn satchel in the regular size at the Mulberry store last week - I did not see any oversized ones there in any colors.


----------



## Bethanh

oatmella said:
			
		

> I have not seen one!  I bought a black Bryn satchel in the regular size at the Mulberry store last week - I did not see any oversized ones there in any colors.



Do you have any photos? I'm yet to see any IRL and would love to get a look at some non-stock photos.


----------



## oatmella

Bethanh said:


> Do you have any photos? I'm yet to see any IRL and would love to get a look at some non-stock photos.



I can take some photos tomorrow and will post them


----------



## Mooshooshoo

http://ftape.com/media/?p=43232

Oversize cab be found here......


----------



## minkymorgan

kaitydid said:


> Yay! Thanks so much! Yes, the oak looks quite lovely! I fall in love with it every time I see a picture of it...
> 
> 
> So excited for you!


:


Don't know if you've seen the reveal of the Oak Bryn but its stunning...you have to get one


----------



## minkymorgan

Oh and my Flame Bryn came today and it's a bobby dazzler...I love it.  Had to leave it at work until BF goes out so I can do a reveal myself (he does not know) I love the colour so much


----------



## Cupcake2008

minkymorgan said:


> Oh and my Flame Bryn came today and it's a bobby dazzler...I love it. Had to leave it at work until BF goes out so I can do a reveal myself (he does not know) I love the colour so much


 
Yey, it's here!  Looking forward to seeing it, Minkymorgan!


----------



## kaitydid

minkymorgan said:


> :
> 
> 
> Don't know if you've seen the reveal of the Oak Bryn but its stunning...you have to get one


 
Yes, I did! Gosh... If there were any doubts about getting it, I sure don't have any now! I love it even more now that I've seen reveal pictures! I'm saving up for it right now and about half way there, so hopefully I can get it soon!



minkymorgan said:


> Oh and my Flame Bryn came today and it's a bobby dazzler...I love it. Had to leave it at work until BF goes out so I can do a reveal myself (he does not know) I love the colour so much


 
Yay! Glad you love it! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## fionarcat

minkymorgan said:


> Oh and my Flame Bryn came today and it's a bobby dazzler...I love it.  Had to leave it at work until BF goes out so I can do a reveal myself (he does not know) I love the colour so much




So glad you love it! Xx


----------



## Angelil

Hello, I was just checking the Mulberry website and I noticed they just released an oversized Bryn. It seems amazing but I have no idea how big is it? Anyone has any pictures we can see??

http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5481/8208/moreviews/


----------



## Jayspee

Angelil said:


> Hello, I was just checking the Mulberry website and I noticed they just released an oversized Bryn. It seems amazing but I have no idea how big is it? Anyone has any pictures we can see??
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5481/8208/moreviews/


It's 33cm x 23 cm - click on the size and fit tab towards the right


----------



## gunsandbanjos

So just a few cms smaller than a bays? Wish they did it in flame!


----------



## kitbel

gunsandbanjos said:


> So just a few cms smaller than a bays? Wish they did it in flame!


 
Also wish they did it in oak!  I can't understand why they don't!


----------



## steph22

I'm not sure if this is the normal or OS Bryn on Keira?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Regular I guess as OS only seems to be in black and petrol.


----------



## K-Mac

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anyone has a Bryn satchel?

When down in London last month I saw this in Mulberry, Harrods and Selfridges. Each time I saw it I was drawn to the flame colour- it is beautiful.

I just wanted to see what people's thoughts on this bag are and also how they feel about the colours available?
I really like the flame and also the petrol and black.

Also I think there are two sizes available. I have a regular alexa and that is the perfect size for me so I'm not sure which size is the best fit for me.

Any opinions/pictures are much appreciated.


Xx


----------



## K-Mac

I'm currently hovering between the petrol and flame Bryns on Selfridges!

Think I prefer the colour of petrol but concerned about the material.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I've just bought the petrol from Selfridges - so excited!  I haven't received it yet but I think as long as it is not used as a workhorse bag it should be ok, despite the slightly more delicate leather. Flame is lovely too!  Which are you leaning towards?


----------



## K-Mac

I'm leaning towards the petrol one- I love the colour and shiny gold hardwear but my sensible head is telling me that the velvet grain leather isn't for me.

I would really like to hear from someone who has it already  to see how they are getting on with it. Like is it ok in the rain?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Funny you ask as since I posted earlier I found out from ratrat (who has owned the petrol Bryn for a few months) that it is not nearly as delicate as you would think.  She said she uses hers regularly and it is still in lovely condition.  She even got a few rain drops on it and it seemed to be fine.  I feel quite confident about looking after mine as long as I am reasonably careful with it.  I do the same with my oak Bays anyway, I use it a lot for work but am careful not to get it wet.


----------



## chipstick10

I purchased the oak bryn regular a month or so ago. It is still in its dust bag and have not decided if I should keep in or not. I am scared it will mark easily and scratch easily also. It is much more comfy worn across body than the alexa In my opinion. I like carrying my alexa by the handle and crook of arm but it doesn't look right wearing the bryn in crook of arm, comfy carrying by the handle though.  I wanted a bag I could wear across the boy and bryn fits the bill. Saw the polly at the outlet in Oxford and I'm wondering if I should return the bryn and get the polly even though its a faf to get into. What decisions!!!!


----------



## steph22

Onebagtoomany said:


> I've just bought the petrol from Selfridges - so excited!  I haven't received it yet but I think as long as it is not used as a workhorse bag it should be ok, despite the slightly more delicate leather. Flame is lovely too!  Which are you leaning towards?



I thought you were on a ban??


----------



## CPrincessUK

steph22 said:
			
		

> I thought you were on a ban??



Bans are made to be broken! Hehe.


----------



## K-Mac

I've hit the order button 

I think all colours of Bryn are now showing out of stock. That's pretty much what made my decision for me. I was torn between flame and petrol and when I went on to order one was out of stock!


----------



## chipstick10

K-Mac said:


> I've hit the order button
> 
> I think all colours of Bryn are now showing out of stock. That's pretty much what made my decision for me. I was torn between flame and petrol and when I went on to order one was out of stock!



They don't seem to be very popular on this forum.


----------



## K-Mac

chipstick10 said:


> They don't seem to be very popular on this forum.



I thought they would have been much more popular. I think it is a great bag and nice mix of classic/contemporary.

I always thought my next bag would be a bays but every time I'm in mulberry I am just drawn to this bag.
Looking forward to getting it now .


----------



## Onebagtoomany

steph22 said:


> I thought you were on a ban??



I am supposed to be!   Not good, I will be living on beans for the next month.  



CPrincessUK said:


> Bans are made to be broken! Hehe.



He he


----------



## Onebagtoomany

K-Mac said:


> I thought they would have been much more popular. I think it is a great bag and nice mix of classic/contemporary.
> 
> I always thought my next bag would be a bays but every time I'm in mulberry I am just drawn to this bag.
> Looking forward to getting it now .



I think like a lot of bags this has to be seen/tried on in real life to be appreciated - when I first saw photos of it I liked it but when I saw it in real life on the shelf I was underwhelmed.  Then I tried it on the last time I was in HoF and fell in love.  It is such a pretty and feminine bag.  I think flame and petrol are the best colours imo as well in this style, oak and black (again imo) look best on some other bags.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

K-Mac said:


> I thought they would have been much more popular. I think it is a great bag and nice mix of classic/contemporary.
> 
> I always thought my next bag would be a bays but every time I'm in mulberry I am just drawn to this bag.
> Looking forward to getting it now .



Congrats, can you tell us which colour you got in the end?  Looking forward to your reveal


----------



## Sarabear

Congrats on your purchase! Make sure you do a reveal! For my next mulberry I'm not sure if I want a Bryn or Lily in Oak! The Bryn is such a nice bag!


----------



## Sallyb22

i have a flame bryn and a regular alexa and they have been my main two bags i use now its winter. The flame bryn is such a great bag i have the smaller one and still fit plenty in it.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Regular sized Bryn in flame....







Fabulous pop of colour, but I do know others have had colour transfer issues, so lots of collonil and no new jeans.....love mine.


----------



## K-Mac

So my beautiful Flame Bryn arrived yesterday!!!

It is a gorgeous bag and smells amazing. My mum even likes it and she doesn't understand my mulberry obsession 
The thing is I'm just not 100% about it. I think I am going to go to the Mulberry shop tomorrow and take a look at the Flame and Petrol side by side. I was so torn over them and ended up with the flame because the petrol went out of stock and knowing that I would never get this bag at such a good price again I just hit the buy button.

I'm pretty certain i will be keeping it- I just need to get that niggling feeling for petrol to go away!


----------



## Sue247

K-Mac said:


> So my beautiful Flame Bryn arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> It is a gorgeous bag and smells amazing. My mum even likes it and she doesn't understand my mulberry obsession
> The thing is I'm just not 100% about it. I think I am going to go to the Mulberry shop tomorrow and take a look at the Flame and Petrol side by side. I was so torn over them and ended up with the flame because the petrol went out of stock and knowing that I would never get this bag at such a good price again I just hit the buy button.
> 
> I'm pretty certain i will be keeping it- I just need to get that niggling feeling for petrol to go away!



I think it is a good idea to go and look again and compare if you are still thinking of the petrol one.

Just noticed your wish list. There is a K keyring on ebay if you are still looking..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Keyring-/130810385107?pt=UK_Keyrings&hash=item1e74e812d3

Only noticed as i am searching for a T..


----------



## nm843

Hi 

My first thread start. Fairly new to mulberry, only own the east-west bayswater and daria wallet about a year ago, and the obsession is surely and truly growing!! 

I really want a satchel type bag now and am very close to getting one. Wondered about the alexa, but opted out as I think it is too slouched for me and didn't feel right when I tried it on. Considered the Effie as well, but again for the same reason, and also the soft spongey leather isn't my fav.

Now I've wondered where the bryn as been all my life because it just seems perfect and I don't know how I missed it!!! Falling in love.

Few questions and opinions please.

1) oak or black. Have the oak east-west, so am thinking black to go with everything and be quite generic.

2) how high can the handle be put? As a satchel it obviously goes to the hip/waist, can it go higher to be more shoulder-ish as well?

3) pics please!!! Of your bryn


----------



## chipstick10

I have the bryn in oak regular. I still have not used it because I have been waiting for the shiny grain in oak. The black only comes in shiny grain. I have the natural nvt. I am going to see the shiny grain in the flesh today and so hopefully I will have more idea by the end of the day.

It is in my opinion more comfy than the alexa to carry across body and the strap is adjustable. I purchased when it was £695 but now it's up by an extra £100 that's my other problem. I didn't like the polly push lock because it was too shiny I kind of hope I don't like the bryn in shiny then I can get on and use mine.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Welcome to the forum nm843....

There are pics on the reference thread.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-bryn-pics-only-776324.html


----------



## Candysroom

I don't have a Bryn but I looked at one in oak in John Lewis today. It looked very scratched and battered from just being on display! 
I have polly in shiny grain and it is a wonderful tactile and robust leather.

Enjoy choosing!


----------



## chipstick10

Candysroom said:


> I don't have a Bryn but I looked at one in oak in John Lewis today. It looked very scratched and battered from just being on display!
> I have polly in shiny grain and it is a wonderful tactile and robust leather.
> 
> Enjoy choosing!


You have made my decision much easier candy thank you


----------



## nm843

Hmm I had a look today, oak shiney grain looks amazing. Not so great in the black!

Edging towards oak...


----------



## S4ND1E

I've looked high and low on the Internet for pics of an OS Bryn being carried with no joy. Does anyone own one of these bags they'd care to model for me?

Or perhaps someone knows where I can find a pic of one being carried?

Many thanks

Sandie x


----------



## nm843

I'm pretty sure there's a famous picture of Keira knightly carrying the oak oversized one. If you search for it.

Could be wrong, might have been the regular but looked oversized to me


----------



## S4ND1E

nm843 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a famous picture of Keira knightly carrying the oak oversized one. If you search for it.
> 
> Could be wrong, might have been the regular but looked oversized to me


It looked oversized to me but I wasn't sure. Thanks for your reply


----------



## joannajane

any help?


----------



## S4ND1E

Absolutely perfect thanks so much!


----------



## joannajane

also found this... i want a bryn now!!!


----------



## KellyCoCo

S4ND1E said:


> It looked oversized to me but I wasn't sure. Thanks for your reply


Nah knightly's is the standard size, as I have the same one.
It's a really good bag, very practical.


----------



## S4ND1E

Thank you both for your help!  I ummed over the oak when it went in the sale and now I wish I had bought it. I wast trying to convince myself that I could love the oversized but its just to big.

Thanks again for helping me find those images. I think I'm after just the "bryn"  x


----------



## joannajane

S4ND1E said:
			
		

> Thank you both for your help!  I ummed over the oak when it went in the sale and now I wish I had bought it. I wast trying to convince myself that I could love the oversized but its just to big.
> 
> Thanks again for helping me find those images. I think I'm after just the "bryn"  x



you're welcome! i honestly want a bryn now haha!


----------



## nm843

It's a great bag! Bought the regular myself in the sale and really loving it


----------



## Angelil

Ohhh, now I want one!! I promised to myself that the I would not look at the bags left but know I did and I REALLY REALLY want one!! 

PS. The reduction is pretty good!!


----------



## kaitydid

I love the Bryn! I have the regular Bryn in oak. I fell in love with it when I saw Keira Knightley's, but I love it even more now that I have one myself. It's great! The Bryn is the perfect size for me, and, while the bag is very simple, I love all the little details. I find the Bryn to be a very pretty bag and surprisingly feminine. I'm so thrilled that I decided to get it!


----------



## foryoda

I have the oversized Bryn in black and have been using it for the last 2 weeks. I like it but not sure I love it unfortunately. The size is actually fine. It is good if you need something that can hold A4 paper. But even with the structure it is a bit slouchy. So looks a bit shabby chic. I am hoping it will grow on me a bit more. Will try to post an action pic a little later.


----------



## Angelil

foryoda said:
			
		

> I have the oversized Bryn in black and have been using it for the last 2 weeks. I like it but not sure I love it unfortunately. The size is actually fine. It is good if you need something that can hold A4 paper. But even with the structure it is a bit slouchy. So looks a bit shabby chic. I am hoping it will grow on me a bit more. Will try to post an action pic a little later.



Please do! That'd be great!!


----------



## foryoda

Please excuse the poor photographs but here you go:


----------



## foryoda

The leather is actually quite soft even though it is thick, so the corners dent inwards which you can see in the pics. So it looks like a work bag in shape (my husband thinks it is too manly) but it is  a bit slouchy to be very formal. 

I'm going to use it all month and hopefully I'll like it more by the end of it. Growing on me slowly I think.


----------



## foryoda

Haha please excuse the first photo. I was standing on top of the toilet cover to take a picture of the mirror.


----------



## Angelil

foryoda said:
			
		

> Please excuse the poor photographs but here you go:



Thank you for the pictures!!

It's quite big! It really seemed a bit smaller in the other pictures!

I am seriously tempted now and I shouldn't since I am on a ban. 

When does the sale end? This week? Sorry I am new to Mulberry.


----------



## KellyCoCo

foryoda said:


> I have the oversized Bryn in black and have been using it for the last 2 weeks. I like it but not sure I love it unfortunately. The size is actually fine. It is good if you need something that can hold A4 paper. But even with the structure it is a bit slouchy. So looks a bit shabby chic. I am hoping it will grow on me a bit more. Will try to post an action pic a little later.


Even I questioned if mine would go slouchy with use. I like the bag as it fits lots of essentials inside and love the look of it.


----------



## loveberry

I have the standard sized Bryn which I have found a great size bag for me. I got mine not long after it came out so painful to see the massive price reduction in the sale! 

Will attempt to up load some photos FYI


----------



## Mayfly285

nm843 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a famous picture of Keira knightly carrying the oak oversized one. If you search for it.
> 
> Could be wrong, might have been the regular but looked oversized to me



Anything would look oversized on Ms Knightley.  Now on me, it would appear to be the mini Bryn!!


----------



## Mayfly285

loveberry said:


> I have the standard sized Bryn which I have found a great size bag for me. I got mine not long after it came out so painful to see the massive price reduction in the sale!
> 
> Will attempt to up load some photos FYI



Wow!  That looks fab on you!!  Congratulations on a fab bag and colour!!    Why on earth don't Mulberry invest in some "real" pics to advertise their wares??  M.com pics do nothing for them.  All the reveals have shown us what they really look like and caused waves of mass buying!!


----------



## Mayfly285

foryoda said:


> Please excuse the poor photographs but here you go:



I really like this!  She's structured but not too stiff and you have the dual strap for versatility.  Are you more in love with her yet?


----------



## Suku

Mayfly285 said:


> Wow!  That looks fab on you!!  Congratulations on a fab bag and colour!!    Why on earth don't Mulberry invest in some "real" pics to advertise their wares??  M.com pics do nothing for them.  All the reveals have shown us what they really look like and caused waves of mass buying!!



I totally agree - it looks far, far better in real life than in those official Mulberry modelling pics!

I have the standard oak version and think it's beautiful.  Having seen the beautiful real life modelling photos on here, I wish I had the black too!


----------



## loveberry

Suku said:


> I totally agree - it looks far, far better in real life than in those official Mulberry modelling pics!
> 
> I have the standard oak version and think it's beautiful.  Having seen the beautiful real life modelling photos on here, I wish I had the black too!


Thank you! I'm really pleased with her and are right about m.com. Their photos make the style look more structured and stiff than irl 

I was concerned about the velvet print leather but so far I've been impressed, she has been sprayed with collonil and even survived getting caught in the rain one day out shopping!


----------



## loveberry

Mayfly285 said:


> Wow!  That looks fab on you!!  Congratulations on a fab bag and colour!!    Why on earth don't Mulberry invest in some "real" pics to advertise their wares??  M.com pics do nothing for them.  All the reveals have shown us what they really look like and caused waves of mass buying!!


----------



## Suku

loveberry said:


> Thank you! I'm really pleased with her and are right about m.com. Their photos make the style look more structured and stiff than irl
> 
> I was concerned about the velvet print leather but so far I've been impressed, she has been sprayed with collonil and even survived getting caught in the rain one day out shopping!



Mine's natural leather (is that the same? I'm not much of a Mulberry expert - yet!)  I've Colloniled it 3 times so am hoping it will help against our typical British weather.


----------



## foryoda

Mayfly285 said:
			
		

> I really like this!  She's structured but not too stiff and you have the dual strap for versatility.  Are you more in love with her yet?



Working on it...


----------



## foryoda

For completeness I think we should have pics of the small Bryn as well. This one I LOVE.   Perfect size to carry the essentials. I posted some pics in the Bryn reference thread holding my iPad mini, wallet and phone.


----------



## loveberry

Suku said:


> Mine's natural leather (is that the same? I'm not much of a Mulberry expert - yet!)  I've Colloniled it 3 times so am hoping it will help against our typical British weather.


The printed velvet is similar to nubuck leather so is classed as delicate by mulberry but so far it's held up great! Natural leather is more hard wearing although still needs waterproofing which you have done. I've not seen one in oak natural leather, sounds lovely!


----------



## loveberry

foryoda said:


> For completeness I think we should have pics of the small Bryn as well. This one I LOVE.   Perfect size to carry the essentials. I posted some pics in the Bryn reference thread holding my iPad mini, wallet and phone.


Looks great on you!


----------



## colony

Hmmm I'm quite tempted by the oversize now- I'm looking for a new ladies briefcase for work and this looks ideal! Was hoping to pay less than £500 though so wasn't planning on getting another Mulberry! X


----------



## foryoda

loveberry said:
			
		

> Looks great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## foryoda

colony said:
			
		

> Hmmm I'm quite tempted by the oversize now- I'm looking for a new ladies briefcase for work and this looks ideal! Was hoping to pay less than £500 though so wasn't planning on getting another Mulberry! X



Actually as a ladies briefcase it is really good. That is what originally attracted me to it in the first place. The size is right (holds A4 comfortably) and the shininess makes gives a touch of femininity to the masculine shape.


----------



## Suku

loveberry said:


> The printed velvet is similar to nubuck leather so is classed as delicate by mulberry but so far it's held up great! Natural leather is more hard wearing although still needs waterproofing which you have done. I've not seen one in oak natural leather, sounds lovely!



Thanks, loveberry.  Yours sounds amazing - but probably far too delicate for me.  I'm used to lugging around my sturdy, lived-in Balenciagas!


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Hello, I'd like to add my 2 cents please...  

Last month, I ordered online the Black Oversized Bryn but unfortunately had to return it.   I found it too "brief-casey" and very structured...maybe a few uses and it would have softened but I didn't want to use it then return. 

I did take pictures of the O-Bryn against my iPad for size comparison.   I think it would be a good work bag or school bag but not necessarily a handbag.  It is beautiful though but a bit too pricey for a school bag? 

I am waiting for the silky snake Trout bag... My SA from the San Fran store will mail send it to me once they've got it.   Lets see how that turns out.


----------



## CPrincessUK

foryoda said:
			
		

> Please excuse the poor photographs but here you go:



Looks lovely on you!


----------



## CPrincessUK

loveberry said:
			
		

> I have the standard sized Bryn which I have found a great size bag for me. I got mine not long after it came out so painful to see the massive price reduction in the sale!
> 
> Will attempt to up load some photos FYI



This looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:
			
		

> Anything would look oversized on Ms Knightley.  Now on me, it would appear to be the mini Bryn!!



Ahahahahahaha!  but you would look nicer!


----------



## CPrincessUK

foryoda said:
			
		

> For completeness I think we should have pics of the small Bryn as well. This one I LOVE.   Perfect size to carry the essentials. I posted some pics in the Bryn reference thread holding my iPad mini, wallet and phone.



I think the small Bryn is lovelier than oversized but the oversized makes a good work bag for files etc while still looking stylish. It is good to have both sizes  but wonder if you would have preferred the black regular Bryn


----------



## foryoda

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> I think the small Bryn is lovelier than oversized but the oversized makes a good work bag for files etc while still looking stylish. It is good to have both sizes  but wonder if you would have preferred the black regular Bryn



Yes, I think I would but unfortunately at the time the regular black Bryn was not on sale!


----------



## Brittanyjadex

I foolishly didn't grap the small bryn in natural oak in the sale. I'm really kicking myself now! Anyone now if its still around in any stores or outlets?! I'm desperate for it  

Not sure if this is the right place for this post, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mulberryforbes

There is one on ebay just now starting at £300


----------



## Brittanyjadex

mulberryforbes said:


> There is one on ebay just now starting at £300



Small? I can only find a regular one at £400


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Brittanyjadex said:


> Small? I can only find a regular one at £400


There's a small black bryn @ £300 - pictures aren't sufficient to authenticate....


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...65?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d93453ad

Lots of fakes around so worth authenticating if not buying from a shop.

Selfridges still has stock....

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/C...iny-grain-satchel_217-82025479-HH1276490G110/

Also worth trying the independents: Wheelers, Kafka, Sinclairs etc....


----------



## mulberryforbes

Brittanyjadex said:


> Small? I can only find a regular one at £400



Yeah sorry i got them mixed up


----------



## Baginuse

Hello my lovely helpful ladies,
I need your help and advise now...again..
As you now from my fiasco with the scarf I ordered I do have som funds at M that I was perhaps thinking of buy a bag instead..(surprise...; feels safer) 
and this lovely bag has caught my Eye : Bryn in Blush color.

I think the color looks better on this one than on the Bays or the Lily that is a bit washed out  looking on those leathers imo, but I'm not sure if it does look very formal?  I love the mauve color and this one looks like it would not be too delicate either.

Do you think it would look odd worn with jeans and a sweater for casual use or do you more see this as a work bag? 
Does anyone know if the leather does relax and get a bit more slouchy in time or if this one will be stiffer?

Appriciate all opinions! Thanks!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I think it's lovely! Bellachillie(I think?) just bought one, its on the family pictures thread and maybe in the reference section.

I don't think it's too formal, I think it's a bag that could be really versatile and you could dress up or down. 

When do your vouchers expire as I'd definitely be waiting for the sale as it will go in for sure.


----------



## Baginuse

gunsandbanjos said:


> I think it's lovely! Bellachillie(I think?) just bought one, its on the family pictures thread and maybe in the reference section.
> 
> I don't think it's too formal, I think it's a bag that could be really versatile and you could dress up or down.
> 
> When do your vouchers expire as I'd definitely be waiting for the sale as it will go in for sure.



Thank you Guns! 
I had the same thought there that it would be versatile and hopefully wear it also casual, but daughter thinks it looks far too much like a briefcase so I got a bit unsure again... Happy to hear you think that  it is not too formal. 
And I really love the color ( Always had a soft spot for mauve/soft lilac color) 

Well I guess I should wait for the sale...but just want my bags and get done with this whole replacement issue asap now.


----------



## steph22

I like this combo and it does really suit the Bryn. The RG hardware looks lush.


----------



## bellachillie

Baginuse said:


> Hello my lovely helpful ladies,
> I need your help and advise now...again..
> As you now from my fiasco with the scarf I ordered I do have som funds at M that I was perhaps thinking of buy a bag instead..(surprise...; feels safer)
> and this lovely bag has caught my Eye : Bryn in Blush color.
> 
> I think the color looks better on this one than on the Bays or the Lily that is a bit washed out  looking on those leathers imo, but I'm not sure if it does look very formal?  I love the mauve color and this one looks like it would not be too delicate either.
> 
> Do you think it would look odd worn with jeans and a sweater for casual use or do you more see this as a work bag?
> Does anyone know if the leather does relax and get a bit more slouchy in time or if this one will be stiffer?
> 
> Appriciate all opinions! Thanks!


Hello
I have just bought the Bryn in Blush & I am so happy with it as it goes with more or less everything and the Rose gold hardware makes it a bit different. The leather I think will soften a bit but it's that nice hardy leather. Go for it I say!


----------



## Baginuse

steph22 said:


> I like this combo and it does really suit the Bryn. The RG hardware looks lush.


 



bellachillie said:


> Hello
> I have just bought the Bryn in Blush & I am so happy with it as it goes with more or less everything and the Rose gold hardware makes it a bit different. The leather I think will soften a bit but it's that nice hardy leather. Go for it I say!


 Oh thank you Bellachillie. I saw your pic in the ref thread and it sure looks very lovely. Is yours the reg one? Do you find it the prefect size? 
The small is really small isn't it?


----------



## bellachillie

Baginuse said:


> Oh thank you Bellachillie. I saw your pic in the ref thread and it sure looks very lovely. Is yours the reg one? Do you find it the prefect size?
> The small is really small isn't it?



Hello
I have bought this one in the small size as I thought it looked cute & I don't carry a lot, ( it will take the continental purse, lipstick and a few other small bits) I do have the Petrol Bryn in the Medium which does take quite a bit more but it depends on how much you carry. The color is so nice.


----------



## Baginuse

bellachillie said:


> Hello
> I have bought this one in the small size as I thought it looked cute & I don't carry a lot, ( it will take the continental purse, lipstick and a few other small bits) I do have the Petrol Bryn in the Medium which does take quite a bit more but it depends on how much you carry. The color is so nice.


Oh you sure love Bryn, the petrol is also fab! Hmm, I think I have to see the size irl to decide what would work better for me then. Some bags look quite small but do carry a lot in them and others are the opposite. 
The small Bryn in def the cutest of them all!


----------



## bellachillie

Baginuse said:


> Oh you sure love Bryn, the petrol is also fab! Hmm, I think I have to see the size irl to decide what would work better for me then. Some bags look quite small but do carry a lot in them and others are the opposite.
> The small Bryn in def the cutest of them all!



Good Luck & have fun choosing it looks great dressed up or down!


----------



## Baginuse

bellachillie said:


> Good Luck & have fun choosing it looks great dressed up or down!


Thanks!


----------



## Ria2011

I say go for it baginuse, it looks lovely & bellachillie's pics definitely swayed it for me.


----------



## GillianAnnie

Baginuse said:


> Hello my lovely helpful ladies,
> I need your help and advise now...again..
> As you now from my fiasco with the scarf I ordered I do have som funds at M that I was perhaps thinking of buy a bag instead..(surprise...; feels safer)
> and this lovely bag has caught my Eye : Bryn in Blush color.
> 
> I think the color looks better on this one than on the Bays or the Lily that is a bit washed out  looking on those leathers imo, but I'm not sure if it does look very formal?  I love the mauve color and this one looks like it would not be too delicate either.
> 
> Do you think it would look odd worn with jeans and a sweater for casual use or do you more see this as a work bag?
> Does anyone know if the leather does relax and get a bit more slouchy in time or if this one will be stiffer?
> 
> Appriciate all opinions! Thanks!



I've seen this irl and really like it. It's a pretty colour.


----------



## laura81

Baginuse said:


> Oh you sure love Bryn, the petrol is also fab! Hmm, I think I have to see the size irl to decide what would work better for me then. Some bags look quite small but do carry a lot in them and others are the opposite.
> The small Bryn in def the cutest of them all!



I love this.  I bought the regular oak Bryn in the sale and love it, great size and style.  It looks gorgeous in the blush, if I hadn't swore off anymore pink bags I'd be tempted myself!


----------



## armcandy3

I'd never considered this until I stumbled across bellachile's pics too. I wasn't completely sold on blush or bryn but did a complete uturn. I don't think it looks briefcasey and I personally would find it quite versatile. If there's any left in the summer sale I'm having one.


----------



## CPrincessUK

I think it is just gorgeous based on the recent reveal of the blush. I saw a lady carrying one in oak last week and it looked really good.

There have been other reveals on the forum and looks like a good sturdy bag.


----------



## beaver232

bellachillie said:


> Hello
> I have bought this one in the small size as I thought it looked cute & I don't carry a lot, ( it will take the continental purse, lipstick and a few other small bits) I do have the Petrol Bryn in the Medium which does take quite a bit more but it depends on how much you carry. The color is so nice.


I was just admiring your pics on the 'rise gold' thread. It's truly special. Congrats x


----------



## beaver232

Baginuse said:


> Oh you sure love Bryn, the petrol is also fab! Hmm, I think I have to see the size irl to decide what would work better for me then. Some bags look quite small but do carry a lot in them and others are the opposite.
> The small Bryn in def the cutest of them all!


Full of surprises BIU , as ever! It's very pretty - perfect coupled with rosé gold and super spring colour. X


----------



## Ondrea

I have a regular Bryn too its a really lovely bag perfect size for all my normal daytime needs, I love the blush colour too the rose gold is a lovely touch for this spring summer season. I would suggest that it would be a good idea to protect this before use though o ly because I think it might possibly be quite likely to get some co,our transfer if used with jeans but if treated first it literally wipes off so it wouldn't deter me.


----------



## Baginuse

Ria2011 said:


> I say go for it baginuse, it looks lovely & bellachillie's pics definitely swayed it for me.






GillianAnnie said:


> I've seen this irl and really like it. It's a pretty colour.






laura81 said:


> I love this.  I bought the regular oak Bryn in the sale and love it, great size and style.  It looks gorgeous in the blush, if I hadn't swore off anymore pink bags I'd be tempted myself!


hehe I know one have to stop at some time.  



armcandy3 said:


> I'd never considered this until I stumbled across bellachile's pics too. I wasn't completely sold on blush or bryn but did a complete uturn. I don't think it looks briefcasey and I personally would find it quite versatile. If there's any left in the summer sale I'm having one.


Same here I saw it on M and thought it looked nice, then saw Bellachile's pic and thought it looked way better so same here. 



CPrincessUK said:


> I think it is just gorgeous based on the recent reveal of the blush. I saw a lady carrying one in oak last week and it looked really good.
> 
> There have been other reveals on the forum and looks like a good sturdy bag.


 Thank you CP. It sure looks fab on the pics!


----------



## Baginuse

Ondrea said:


> I have a regular Bryn too its a really lovely bag perfect size for all my normal daytime needs, I love the blush colour too the rose gold is a lovely touch for this spring summer season. I would suggest that it would be a good idea to protect this before use though o ly because I think it might possibly be quite likely to get some co,our transfer if used with jeans but if treated first it literally wipes off so it wouldn't deter me.


Good advise Ondrea! I will keep that in mind.  



beaver232 said:


> Full of surprises BIU , as ever! It's very pretty - perfect coupled with rosé gold and super spring colour. X


Hehe Bev, from someone that even were not too keen on RG awhile ago I really have changed my mind...RG is really gorgeous on right color /leather. 
We will see what it will be...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hmmmmm sorry if I'm honest and I always am maybe too much but I have to agree with your daughter Bryn is not a handbag style for me....I love the brynmore but have never been a fan of the 3 locks on smaller bags...there was a clutch a while ago with the same and I couldn't warm to it either for the same reason I think it looks best on the big briefcase style.


----------



## Baginuse

elvisfan4life said:


> Hmmmmm sorry if I'm honest and I always am maybe too much but I have to agree with your daughter Bryn is not a handbag style for me....I love the brynmore but have never been a fan of the 3 locks on smaller bags...there was a clutch a while ago with the same and I couldn't warm to it either for the same reason I think it looks best on the big briefcase style.


Thanks Elvis! I Always appriciate that you are honest and that you say what you think.  
Daughter think the triple postman lock make her think of an Alien, I dont really get her there  but then I do have a big love for the Brynmore so this is possibly why I dont see that way and how it could be ugly. But she thinks the lock is too small and not fit the bag. I do have to see the this bag irl before I make any decision as it would include a sale of another bag to get this as I have reached my set limit and one in and one out is still valid.
 And I would really love a mauve colored bag, that is my fav color and I'm not really in love with the Blush on Lily or Bays either. Might be the light on my local store that makes it look a bit washed out on those leather, I guess I have to ask them to see the bags irl outside also. The medium lily in blush is also a possiblity if it looks better outside than in the store. But then I'm not really 100% about the proportions of the Med  Lily, the small Lily is so utterly lovely but the med looks not so perfect imo... 
Oh all those decisions...Might be better wait awhile and see them all irl. 
Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loveheart

I really like Blush and the rose gold hardware but not that keen on the Bryn. The triple lock looks like 3 mouths.... But I am a strange bird lol. I love love the medium black Lily and am considering the blush too.  it is classy, sits perfectly on the shoulder and is great for daily use as it is quite roomy. The lining is very chique too, all suede.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lollyfry

I saw this bag colour combo in John Lewis, Southampton on Friday and it looked lovely irl. It was the M bag I was most drawn to in the shop! Just wish I could afford one at the mo! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baginuse

Loveheart said:


> I really like Blush and the rose gold hardware but not that keen on the Bryn. The triple lock looks like 3 mouths.... But I am a strange bird lol. I love love the medium black Lily and am considering the blush too.  it is classy, sits perfectly on the shoulder and is great for daily use as it is quite roomy. The lining is very chique too, all suede.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks LH.  Seems like my daugher found other odd bird like herself, "three mouths", just like she said it looked like an Alien...Hehe, now I cant see the bag wothout thinking of that... It is funny! 
Mm I have to see Lily and Bryn irl, that is obvious! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baginuse

lollyfry said:


> I saw this bag colour combo in John Lewis, Southampton on Friday and it looked lovely irl. It was the M bag I was most drawn to in the shop! Just wish I could afford one at the mo!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Lollyfry. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Collonil

I think the Bryn is absolutely adorable, and the blush color is just so classy  

It's always good to get different opinions though - that way you can find out if you really love it, regardless of what other people think.

Good luck, and let us know how you get on! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baginuse

Collonil said:


> I think the Bryn is absolutely adorable, and the blush color is just so classy
> 
> It's always good to get different opinions though - that way you can find out if you really love it, regardless of what other people think.
> 
> Good luck, and let us know how you get on!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for your opinion.  And I agree, it is always intresting to hear what people think about a bag. I had no idea so many liked Bryn, I thought quite the opposite.
> And sometimes one do get fab advise also like if a bag is prone to marking etc so it can be extremly helpful when deciding. Then I usally have made up my mind Before I ask and very seldom change opinon based on what other think, still  their opinions and advise can help me decide if it s a bag that one really will use a lot of it it is one that will sit in the dustbag a lot...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snoopy15

It's absolutely stunning irl! Was seriously tempted by the petrol Bryn in the sale but held off. Popped into a store with hubby a few week ago & even he said WOW about the small rosé. It's a perfect size & stunning colour. Have everything crossed he may surprise me. As much as I love it, don't have £650 going spare!xx


----------



## Baginuse

snoopy15 said:


> It's absolutely stunning irl! Was seriously tempted by the petrol Bryn in the sale but held off. Popped into a store with hubby a few week ago & even he said WOW about the small rosé. It's a perfect size & stunning colour. Have everything crossed he may surprise me. As much as I love it, don't have £650 going spare!xx


Lovley to hear it looked so stunning irl! Ohh I must see it soon! I do like those bags that a a bit narrow and not so chunky. Hope it looks as nice on also. 
Keep my fingers crossed your hubby will surprise you!


----------



## snoopy15

I can only hope! I'm 5'2 and looked fantastic. It's definitely on the small side as I'm used to my bays but big enough for loads if u see what I mean!


----------



## ozlemshaw

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased a medium oak natural leather Bryn, really like this bag 

I was wondering what Bryn owners think about the strap length though. When I first saw it I thought the strap length was a bit shorter than I had had in mind, when you maximise the length that is. I have an oak Gracie for example, and the strap on that can get quite a bit longer. 

I would love some comments on this


----------



## Ondrea

I have a black Bryn and at 5ft 4 its a perfect size for me as it hangs at hip length it can also still be extended by another 4 inches or so for taller people. I didn't think this was very different from the straps on my alexa's?


----------



## happypumpkin

ozlemshaw said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a medium oak natural leather Bryn, really like this bag
> 
> I was wondering what Bryn owners think about the strap length though. When I first saw it I thought the strap length was a bit shorter than I had had in mind, when you maximise the length that is. I have an oak Gracie for example, and the strap on that can get quite a bit longer.
> 
> I would love some comments on this


Hello ozlemshaw,
I bought the small oak bryn in the sales and agree with you that the strap is shorter than expected.
Luckily I am fairly short to average height so it still sits okay-ish around the hip area when wearing as a 'cross body' bag but I do wish that it could be positioned to sit just a touch lower on the hips.  I think if one were tall it may be a bit of a 'no no' unless you could find a longer strap from somewhere in the same leather or a canvas 'elkington' type strap maybe.
If it is any help to you I could measure the length of the shoulder strap that I have to compare with yours?


----------



## happypumpkin

Ondrea said:


> I have a black Bryn and at 5ft 4 its a perfect size for me as it hangs at hip length it can also still be extended by another 4 inches or so for taller people. I didn't think this was very different from the straps on my alexa's?


Oooh thats interesting!  Wonder if they vary depending on colour and size?  Is yours the regular size?  The black one is lovely


----------



## Ondrea

happypumpkin said:


> Oooh thats interesting!  Wonder if they vary depending on colour and size?  Is yours the regular size?  The black one is lovely




Yes it's the black one bought sept 2012


----------



## ozlemshaw

Ondrea said:


> I have a black Bryn and at 5ft 4 its a perfect size for me as it hangs at hip length it can also still be extended by another 4 inches or so for taller people. I didn't think this was very different from the straps on my alexa's?



Thanks for your comment Ondrea. I have never had an Alexa, so I won't be able to compare


----------



## ozlemshaw

happypumpkin said:


> Hello ozlemshaw,
> I bought the small oak bryn in the sales and agree with you that the strap is shorter than expected.
> Luckily I am fairly short to average height so it still sits okay-ish around the hip area when wearing as a 'cross body' bag but I do wish that it could be positioned to sit just a touch lower on the hips.  I think if one were tall it may be a bit of a 'no no' unless you could find a longer strap from somewhere in the same leather or a canvas 'elkington' type strap maybe.
> If it is any help to you I could measure the length of the shoulder strap that I have to compare with yours?



Hi happypumpkin!
I agree with your comments about 'taller people' carrying this bag. Thankfully I am 'only' 5ft5, haha! How long is the strap from end to end on your bag, after maximizing the strap? Thanks for being so helpful


----------



## happypumpkin

ozlemshaw said:


> Hi happypumpkin!
> I agree with your comments about 'taller people' carrying this bag. Thankfully I am 'only' 5ft5, haha! How long is the strap from end to end on your bag, after maximizing the strap? Thanks for being so helpful


I'm back from the measuring spree now!  Sorry for taking such a long time!
Measuring the strap after maximizing to no holes left and from leather end to leather end makes the length 45 inches.
I measured it a few times just to make sure.


----------



## ozlemshaw

happypumpkin said:


> I'm back from the measuring spree now!  Sorry for taking such a long time!
> Measuring the strap after maximizing to no holes left and from leather end to leather end makes the length 45 inches.
> I measured it a few times just to make sure.



Haha, no worries! I measured it from leather end to leather end and I got 117 cm, which makes around 46 inches according to Google. You measured the braided leather parts as well right?


----------



## happypumpkin

ozlemshaw said:


> Haha, no worries! I measured it from leather end to leather end and I got 117 cm, which makes around 46 inches according to Google. You measured the braided leather parts as well right?


Yep!   Leather braided parts included.  Ha,ha....mine is even shorter than yours!  I feel cheated!
Wish I had another one to measure!  I am curious now!  Wonder if they do all come up differently?  
Ideally I prefer to wear mine sat lowish on the hip so I would prefer it to be probably about 2 inches maybe 3 inches longer.


----------



## ozlemshaw

happypumpkin said:


> Yep!   Leather braided parts included.  Ha,ha....mine is even shorter than yours!  I feel cheated!
> Wish I had another one to measure!  I am curious now!  Wonder if they do all come up differently?
> Ideally I prefer to wear mine sat lowish on the hip so I would prefer it to be probably about 2 inches maybe 3 inches longer.



I wonder if my measuring is a bit odd, haha! I do measure in cm after all  I also prefer my bag to sit lowish on the hip cross-body. I rarely wear my bags cross-body though, but it's the principle, isn't it 

Apparently the Alexa bags have a 128 cm strap length (max)!


----------



## happypumpkin

ozlemshaw said:


> I wonder if my measuring is a bit odd, haha! I do measure in cm after all  I also prefer my bag to sit lowish on the hip cross-body. I rarely wear my bags cross-body though, but it's the principle, isn't it
> 
> Apparently the Alexa bags have a 128 cm strap length (max)!


Ha ha,  Nothing wrong with your measuring, I reckon its a money saving ploy from Mulberry!  Every third strap made is a couple of cms shorter so less leather is used.  Therefor for every thousand straps made they make even more profit


----------



## sunblock

Anyone what you think yes or no?


----------



## CPrincessUK

It is pretty so yes.
I know you love your pinks. 
How are you doing?


----------



## MrsLedger

I looked at it yesterday at my local HOfF preview and it was lovely, dark pink and the rose gold is lovely. It was hard to walk away from it but I already have the flame  the reg size is a real bargain!


----------



## sunblock

Plodding along slowly lol I have my exam Monday eeek got another two weeks in this Draco shoe then back in mine and to try and drive. Think it was the regular I was looking at was £477 I think


----------



## sunblock

Will be the same one I'm lookin st mrsledger I'm in Sheffield too


----------



## Sammiantha

Personally I'm a fan of the blush colour, I've never seen the Bryn in person in it but I think it adds a nice feminine touch to it. Yay from me!


----------



## mulberryforbes

I would like to add another neutral bag to my collection and this is really temping but the thought of colour transfer is worrying me. The girl at work with the flame Bryn ans terrible colour transfer has scared me silly because it looks awful.


----------



## sunblock

The girl in the shop said it shouldn't be a big problem but I only wear dresses and leggings don't wear jeans and wouldn't with that anyways I have petite white Alexa and that's been fine


----------



## MrsLedger

sunblock said:


> Will be the same one I'm lookin st mrsledger I'm in Sheffield too



The lovely Natalie and Bernie then! Such a nice concession, they have all the bryns in so you will be able to have a good look at them, I remember £4something. I'm excited for you, show us when you decide


----------



## MrsLedger

mulberryforbes said:


> I would like to add another neutral bag to my collection and this is really temping but the thought of colour transfer is worrying me. The girl at work with the flame Bryn ans terrible colour transfer has scared me silly because it looks awful.



I sprayed mine well and haven't had any colour transfer whatsoever but I wear dresses and leggings rather than jeans so maybe that's why. I did a lot of walking on my holidays and I've used it a fair bit since I got it in December so I don't think it should be too much of an issue. Just hoping my new Alexa doesn't get any transfer now !


----------



## MrsLedger

sunblock said:


> The girl in the shop said it shouldn't be a big problem but I only wear dresses and leggings don't wear jeans and wouldn't with that anyways I have petite white Alexa and that's been fine



Snap - same again!


----------



## bellachillie

I love my Bryn in Blush she goes with a lot,  has had a lot of collonil sprayed on & I haven't had any problems!


----------



## Cocorose

I've just been looking at this bag and it's gorgeous! I was considering an oak one but think the blush is so pretty. the small size is so cute but the larger one holds quite a bit more.


----------



## steph22

Is Bryn staying after this season?


----------



## sunblock

steph22 said:


> Is Bryn staying after this season?



No its going according to what ive been told


----------



## xEleanor

i love blush it's so cute! tempted...


----------



## MrsLedger

steph22 said:


> Is Bryn staying after this season?



Discontinued so they're in the sale at 40%!!!


----------



## sunblock

MrsLedger said:


> The lovely Natalie and Bernie then! Such a nice concession, they have all the bryns in so you will be able to have a good look at them, I remember £4something. I'm excited for you, show us when you decide



Yeh there loverly often have long conversations with them but there was another girl on today whos there temp for two weeks she was loverly as well even got a free drink


----------



## MrsLedger

sunblock said:


> Yeh there loverly often have long conversations with them but there was another girl on today whos there temp for two weeks she was loverly as well even got a free drink



Yes they're always chatty even if you've only come for a nosey, complete opposite to one of the other stockists in sheffield who are only cheery if you're buying. Yes I thought the free drink was a lovely touch too, great experience as always. Your bryn and phone case are beautiful Hun


----------



## sunblock

MrsLedger said:


> Yes they're always chatty even if you've only come for a nosey, complete opposite to one of the other stockists in sheffield who are only cheery if you're buying. Yes I thought the free drink was a lovely touch too, great experience as always. Your bryn and phone case are beautiful Hun



Thanks  defo a nice touch


----------



## Gemstar31

MrsLedger said:


> Yes they're always chatty even if you've only come for a nosey, complete opposite to one of the other stockists in sheffield who are only cheery if you're buying. Yes I thought the free drink was a lovely touch too, great experience as always. Your bryn and phone case are beautiful Hun



Hi I'm from Sheffield also & think the girls at HoF are sooo lovely - they always chat & make you feel welcome whether you are wanting to buy something or just looking.
The other stockist in Sheffield you mentioned... Would that possibly be in Sheffield town centre , Division St. maybe ?? 
Beautiful purchases by the way Sunblock I am on a bag ban for near future but that fab phone case is not a bag is it .....!!!!


----------



## MrsLedger

Gemstar31 said:


> Hi I'm from Sheffield also & think the girls at HoF are sooo lovely - they always chat & make you feel welcome whether you are wanting to buy something or just looking.
> The other stockist in Sheffield you mentioned... Would that possibly be in Sheffield town centre , Division St. maybe ??
> Beautiful purchases by the way Sunblock I am on a bag ban for near future but that fab phone case is not a bag is it .....!!!!



Yes it is!!!!!! She's my best friend when I'm spending but much cooler if I just want to have a look which obviously makes me not want to bother, I know it's her own business which in return must bring its pressures but she doesn't help herself. The girls at house of fraser are happy to have a chat and talk about what's coming soon, it's just poles apart in terms of service. Do you find that too Gemstar?


----------



## Gemstar31

MrsLedger said:


> Yes it is!!!!!! She's my best friend when I'm spending but much cooler if I just want to have a look which obviously makes me not want to bother, I know it's her own business which in return must bring its pressures but she doesn't help herself. The girls at house of fraser are happy to have a chat and talk about what's coming soon, it's just poles apart in terms of service. Do you find that too Gemstar?



Ooh I'm glad it's not just me who finds her a little prickly at times!
 I once went in to ask if there was a repair service for Vivienne Westwood jewellery as some of my diamantes had dropped out. She was quite rude & told me no there wasnt such a service & that it was costume jewellery so what did i expect. 
I've never actually bought any Mulberry from there as when ever I go in to have a look I get ignored even when I pick the bags up to look at them closer!
I don't blame you for taking your custom elsewhere MrsLedger - she should look after her customers whether they are purchasing that day or not.
I remember the first time I hesitantly ventured onto the Mulberry dept at HoF, I just couldn't believe how friendly they were. I ended up chatting for ages even though I had no plans to buy ( I was in the process of saving for my first Mulberry bag at the time ). Absolutely lovely girls & not for one minute did I feel any less valued than a customer who goes in weekly & makes a large purchase every visit x


----------



## Wombatjoey

I am hoping to get a blush bryn in the sale but can't decide over the small or regular and as I won't be able to get to a stockist I will have to buy online, if you have one please tell me what you can fit in it. I am thinking that I will use it more at the weekend so only need to carry a few essential items and so leaning towards the small one as the price is also very good!


----------



## MrsLedger

Gemstar31 said:


> Ooh I'm glad it's not just me who finds her a little prickly at times!
> I once went in to ask if there was a repair service for Vivienne Westwood jewellery as some of my diamantes had dropped out. She was quite rude & told me no there wasnt such a service & that it was costume jewellery so what did i expect.
> I've never actually bought any Mulberry from there as when ever I go in to have a look I get ignored even when I pick the bags up to look at them closer!
> I don't blame you for taking your custom elsewhere MrsLedger - she should look after her customers whether they are purchasing that day or not.
> I remember the first time I hesitantly ventured onto the Mulberry dept at HoF, I just couldn't believe how friendly they were. I ended up chatting for ages even though I had no plans to buy ( I was in the process of saving for my first Mulberry bag at the time ). Absolutely lovely girls & not for one minute did I feel any less valued than a customer who goes in weekly & makes a large purchase every visit x



That's the exact attitude I'm talking about, even if it's costume jewellery when you're paying a premium for it and when it's by a well known designers you don't expect the crystals to fall out so you were asking a valid question!
The other thing I don't like is the 2 valentines alexas she has are out on display (one in the window in direct sunlight) so with certain bags you don't get a fresh one out of the back and when you're paying that much i want a pristine bag! X


----------



## MrsLedger

Wombatjoey said:


> I am hoping to get a blush bryn in the sale but can't decide over the small or regular and as I won't be able to get to a stockist I will have to buy online, if you have one please tell me what you can fit in it. I am thinking that I will use it more at the weekend so only need to carry a few essential items and so leaning towards the small one as the price is also very good!



Hi the small bryn is very small, I have put a pic on my latest reveal (this pic is on pg2) if you want to see what I can fit in, I wish I'd have bought the same size as sunblock


----------



## sunblock

Wombatjoey said:


> I am hoping to get a blush bryn in the sale but can't decide over the small or regular and as I won't be able to get to a stockist I will have to buy online, if you have one please tell me what you can fit in it. I am thinking that I will use it more at the weekend so only need to carry a few essential items and so leaning towards the small one as the price is also very good!



The small bryn i decided was too small for me im used to carrying alexa's so the other was perfect for me i wasnt even sure my lv purse would fit in the small one as my purse is really long, ive not tried all my items in it yet but i carry usually purse, car and house keys, gum, inhaler, tissues and phone with me usually


----------



## jp23

To be honest I'm not a huge fan of the bryn BUT i love the blush bryn! also after seeing mrsledger's flame bryn my mind has been blown! Lol I loved it in red it looks super strong and is such an eye catcher! I wish I could see it in person!


----------



## Gemstar31

MrsLedger said:


> That's the exact attitude I'm talking about, even if it's costume jewellery when you're paying a premium for it and when it's by a well known designers you don't expect the crystals to fall out so you were asking a valid question!
> The other thing I don't like is the 2 valentines alexas she has are out on display (one in the window in direct sunlight) so with certain bags you don't get a fresh one out of the back and when you're paying that much i want a pristine bag! X



Yes that's exactly what I thought - I was offering to pay for repair etc but she still went on defensive. Its ok though, i just dont buy there anymore !!
I definitely wouldn't want a bag that had either been in the window or on display -  whether it's in the sale or not they are still very expensive & would rather go elsewhere to fine a band new one 
At least you found your beauty at HoF !
Yay x


----------



## Catelyn

Hi all,

I'm considering getting a Bryn, after hearing all the good reviews on here  

I'm not sure whether to go for the small or regular size. This would be for everyday use (daytime rather than evening - when i tend to use my trusty Lily) so would need to fit long locked purse, keys, phone, possibly a compact umbrella and some make up bits/aspirin. 

Please could anyone who's got a Bryn give some advice on size/ how much they hold? (Modelling pics would be fab!) 


Thank you


----------



## madmadmo

Hi, if you look for sunblock a few notches down she has done a reveal of her latest bags including modelling shots of her wearing a bryn. Looked at the bryn on Monday, have to say the leather looks fab and if I was buying would buy the larger as it holds a bit more.


----------



## blueberryuk

I think you would need the regular size rather than the small. I haven't compared but the small is more like the lily size, the regular is definitely bigger than a lily.
Good luck!


----------



## loveformulberry

Hiya I have the regular and its perfect for everyday use, I usually put in a large purse, phone, mini hairbrush, cosmetic pouch, an umbrella and earphones a there is still room left.

There are some photos on the second page..http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/two-instant-reveals-one-very-unexpected-purchase-823423.html I hope that link works!


----------



## MrsLedger

Hi 

I have the mulberry long locked purse too and when it's in my small bryn I can't fit anything else other than my keys and phone so I would say get the regular size &#128077;


----------



## serene

Depends on how much would you carry in it. I bought the smaller one, since I don't put much things in my bags and it would not be my style to carry the regular version from the handle (I'll be using the smaller one's strap over the shoulder kind of way).

There's one cute youtube video of the small bryn if anyone's interested


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I have regular Bryn, while instore I tried my stuff in small Bryn and decided it was too small. I only tend to carry Daria continental purse, iPhone, keys, kindle, little makeup etc. but small was definitely not going to do.

I used my regular for the first time the other day and I love it.


----------



## MrsLedger

Here is a pic showing the space left in my small bryn when the long locked purse is inside


----------



## chipstick10

I am the owner of a regular oak bryn. It's perfect for purse, Make  up bag, phone, tissues, you know all the little bits and bobs we carry around. It is also very comfy. It sits beautifully across body (I'm 5 foot 3) it's lovely hand held and even on crook of arm (think alexa chung with her little black bryn). Go for it.


----------



## serene

oh no.. you all argue so well of the regular bryn that I feel bad for not buying it when I had the chance! :dots: maybe I need to began to stalk ebay for preloved ones (?)


----------



## MrsLedger

serene said:


> oh no.. you all argue so well of the regular bryn that I feel bad for not buying it when I had the chance! :dots: maybe I need to began to stalk ebay for preloved ones (?)



I love my small and don't regret it as I do have lots of day bags but I do wish I'd have got regular!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

serene said:


> oh no.. you all argue so well of the regular bryn that I feel bad for not buying it when I had the chance! :dots: maybe I need to began to stalk ebay for preloved ones (?)



House of Fraser at blue water still has all the Bryns in stock apparently.


----------



## serene

MrsLedger said:


> I love my small and don't regret it as I do have lots of day bags but I do wish I'd have got regular!



Mine is still in the post  slow but steady



gunsandbanjos said:


> House of Fraser at blue water still has all the Bryns in stock apparently.



thanks! :salute: need to give them a ring if I still "need" regular one after receiving the smaller version by post.


----------



## coffeebean_1

Hi, I know I'm a bit late reading this... but for what you said you need to hold in your daytime bag, I'd recommend the regular sized bryn. For me, the small bryn would be an ideal size for an evening bag. When you compare the actual dimensions there doesn't seem to be much in it. But when you see how much the regular bryn holds, it makes a difference for a useful daytime bag. I have the regular size in gorgeous shiny grain oak.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

House of Fraser have stock of all three colours and both sizes.....Telephone: 0115 9115511


----------



## sunblock

Mine regular and i carry alsorts round with me and its perfect


----------



## Catelyn

Thanks everyone, you've def convinced me to go for regular! I've put one on hold in HoF and going to go in tmrw


----------



## Louliu71

serene said:


> Depends on how much would you carry in it. I bought the smaller one, since I don't put much things in my bags and it would not be my style to carry the regular version from the handle (I'll be using the smaller one's strap over the shoulder kind of way).
> 
> There's one cute youtube video of the small bryn if anyone's interested




OMG wish I hadn't watched this as I'm hovering over the 'add to shopping bag' on mulberry.com right now!


----------



## coffeebean_1

Catelyn said:


> Thanks everyone, you've def convinced me to go for regular! I've put one on hold in HoF and going to go in tmrw



Which colour did u put on hold?


----------



## Catelyn

Oak and black  but I'm thinking i'll prob go for black - I have O/S Alexa and a Chloe mini Marcie in oak, so much as I love oak I should prob go for a diff colour....


----------



## coffeebean_1

Catelyn said:


> Oak and black  but I'm thinking i'll prob go for black - I have O/S Alexa and a Chloe mini Marcie in oak, so much as I love oak I should prob go for a diff colour....



Black makes sense then and it's lovely in black too. Good luck choosing tomorrow


----------



## kaitydid

I was going to write a post to help convince you to get the Bryn, but it looks like you've been convinced already! I have the regular Bryn in oak, and I love her to pieces. Good luck picking out the right color for you!

Oh, and my name is also Catelyn (spelled as Kaitlyn)!


----------



## chipstick10

John Lewis in Oxford street carrying the flame bryn in regular today the oak in regular but not the shiny grain and black and oak in regular shiny grain.


----------



## Kseniula

there was a shiny grain oak Bryn on m.com a couple of minutes ago!


----------



## chipstick10

This forum seems to have gone bryn mad.


----------



## serene

Ok, I tried the regular Bryn and can now happily say that I am 100% satisfied with the small version!  will be posting pics tomorrow of the purchase*s* () during the sale period!


----------



## Styladelica

Hi ladies,

I ordered the small and regular oak as I couldn't decide.  I got them both yesterday and the small Bryn is being returned.

I did a blog post today with what I can fit in my Bryn if anyone is interested.

I had a question for Bryn owners - I've just ordered the Collonil spray but then read reviews about it changing the texture of some Mulberry bags, anyone have experience of using it on a Bryn?

Thanks!


----------



## Kseniula

Styladelica said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I ordered the small and regular oak as I couldn't decide.  I got them both yesterday and the small Bryn is being returned.
> 
> I did a blog post today with what I can fit in my Bryn if anyone is interested.
> 
> I had a question for Bryn owners - I've just ordered the Collonil spray but then read reviews about it changing the texture of some Mulberry bags, anyone have experience of using it on a Bryn?
> 
> Thanks!



same question here,about the Collonil,should i get the spray or gel? i want to prevent my dark blush Bryn from being stained from denim


----------



## Plemont

Styladelica said:


> I had a question for Bryn owners - I've just ordered the Collonil spray but then read reviews about it changing the texture of some Mulberry bags, anyone have experience of using it on a Bryn?
> 
> Thanks!





Kseniula said:


> same question here,about the Collonil,should i get the spray or gel? i want to prevent my dark blush Bryn from being stained from denim



I have used Collonil on my dark blush Bryn and it didn't make any difference to the texture of the leather.  I've never had such a pale bag before so plan to drench it regularly 

(ps not literally drench, that is, just spray more often than other bags)


----------



## Catelyn

chipstick10 said:


> John Lewis in Oxford street carrying the flame bryn in regular today the oak in regular but not the shiny grain and black and oak in regular shiny grain.



Do they do the Bryn in non-shiny oak?


----------



## coffeebean_1

Catelyn said:


> Do they do the Bryn in non-shiny oak?



Yeh they did it in oak natural veg tan leather last year.


----------



## Plemont

Catelyn said:


> Do they do the Bryn in non-shiny oak?



Yes, it's a pretty oak NVT version.  It's lovely, reminds me of the traditional old Mulberry satchels.


----------



## Catelyn

I went to HoF today to look at shiny black and oak Bryns and wasn't 100% sure - they were gorgeous but looked quite smart with the shiny leather whereas I was looking for a more casual bag....maybe the veg leather might solve my dilemma.

Do you think JL would ship to another store?


----------



## coffeebean_1

Catelyn said:


> I went to HoF today to look at shiny black and oak Bryns and wasn't 100% sure - they were gorgeous but looked quite smart with the shiny leather whereas I was looking for a more casual bag....maybe the veg leather might solve my dilemma.
> 
> Do you think JL would ship to another store?



I've always found JL to be really helpful so I reckon there's no harm phoning the store and asking. Just looked at their delivery options and it says: 
Standard UK delivery is FREE on all orders of £50 and over from John Lewis, either in our shops or online. It's also free for orders of any value if you opt to collect from one of our shops (selected items only).


----------



## Catelyn

Thank you! Really hope they have one left - I love the size and style of the bag but just not in love with the shiny leather. Fingers crossed they will still have one for me tmrw


----------



## Catelyn

Success! Managed to track down a natural oak bryn  so excited for her to arrive! Unfortunately she was a little more expensive than her shiny leather counterpart..... 

I must have rang 9 John Lewis's before I managed to find one at Bluewater. Turns out I was using the wrong product  number, so I might've found it even quicker!


----------



## coffeebean_1

Catelyn said:


> Success! Managed to track down a natural oak bryn  so excited for her to arrive! Unfortunately she was a little more expensive than her shiny leather counterpart.....
> 
> I must have rang 9 John Lewis's before I managed to find one at Bluewater. Turns out I was using the wrong product  number, so I might've found it even quicker!



Oh well done I'm really pleased for you. Have you seen one in real life yet? Really hope you like it when it arrives  Did you ask them to ship it to your nearest store?


----------



## Catelyn

I've only seen them in pictures but I think it's the same leather as the oak bays so I'm sure I'll like it  they could only ship it to a home address so should be here Sat or Monday. Very excited!


----------



## chipstick10

I purchased the natural leather oak bryn some months back. I did love it but was scared at how much babying it would need. I'm a lazy baby myself and so I have ended up with the shiny oak. Personally I don't think it's as nice as the original. The black looks gorgeous shiny but the oak not so much.


----------



## kaitydid

Catelyn said:


> Success! Managed to track down a natural oak bryn  so excited for her to arrive! Unfortunately she was a little more expensive than her shiny leather counterpart.....
> 
> I must have rang 9 John Lewis's before I managed to find one at Bluewater. Turns out I was using the wrong product  number, so I might've found it even quicker!



Yay! Glad you found one! My Bryn is natural oak, and I just love the leather.  I think you'll love her!


----------



## Boodlepop

Am debating a bryn in flame....anybody point me to any comparison photos please or let me know what you can fit in the different sizes? I am thinking I need the similar size to my reg alexa, would that be a medium bryn.....also if anyone has flame is it orangey red or reddy red? Many thanks x x x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Boodlepop said:


> Am debating a bryn in flame....anybody point me to any comparison photos please or let me know what you can fit in the different sizes? I am thinking I need the similar size to my reg alexa, would that be a medium bryn.....also if anyone has flame is it orangey red or reddy red? Many thanks x x x



Don't have Bryn but have flame bayswater clutch wallet and it is bright orange.....not red at all


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lots of pics here
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-bryn-pics-only-776324.html


----------



## Boodlepop

elvisfan4life said:


> Don't have Bryn but have flame bayswater clutch wallet and it is bright orange.....not red at all



Thank you, I thought it looked orangey...my eyes were deceiving me on some google images and it looked quite red...that rules it out then I am in need of some red mulberry in my life ( without spending 1k plus !)


----------



## Boodlepop

elvisfan4life said:


> Lots of pics here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-bryn-pics-only-776324.html


I think I am colour blind...those images look quite red to me !


----------



## ml11afk

Hi, I have the smallest Bryn and you can't fit much in it at all, maybe a wallet and a few other bits. It's a similar size to the Lily. So I'd definitely go for the next size up.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Boodlepop said:


> I think I am colour blind...those images look quite red to me !



Nope very orange....


----------



## elvisfan4life

Does look different depending on the leather type as ever


----------



## elvisfan4life

ml11afk said:


> Hi, I have the smallest Bryn and you can't fit much in it at all, maybe a wallet and a few other bits. It's a similar size to the Lily. So I'd definitely go for the next size up.



The small is very small ...even the reg is too small for me....I think the locks look too diddly on it tbh


----------



## elvisfan4life

Boodlepop said:


> I think I am colour blind...those images look quite red to me !



I am colour blind....but trust me it is not red at all


----------



## elvisfan4life

My sale buy for comparison...this is red


----------



## jp23

Flame Alexa vs my red valentine


----------



## Boodlepop

Thanks everyone for your help and posts ....the colour is really lovely and looks fab in the clutch and the alexa ...just not red :0( ...thanks muchly x x x


----------



## handbagahholic

Does anyone have a pic of what fits in the medium Bryn? I've loved this bag for ages but I'm just not sure size wise? I'm quite a big bag girl  but I want to try smaller styles,


----------



## Louliu71

handbagahholic said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what fits in the medium Bryn? I've loved this bag for ages but I'm just not sure size wise? I'm quite a big bag girl  but I want to try smaller styles,



I literally just tossed it out, I never carry a lot but it suits me fine

Small zip around Daria purse 
Small brolly
iPhone
Work phone
Work pass and train pass in back pocket (soooo handy)
Makeup bag with usual stuff in there
Leather gloves
Car and house keys 
No junk yet as only been using her a few weeks


----------



## Anxious

I fit a large purse, keys, mobile, kindle, lip salve, cigs, lighter, gloves and umberella in back pocket.


----------



## Louliu71

OMG and in the main compartment a kitchen sink?


----------



## Anxious

Louliu71 said:


> OMG and in the main compartment a kitchen sink?



No, that's in the zip pocket.


----------



## Louliu71

Anxious said:


> No, that's in the zip pocket.



Lol, they are quite roomy, all down to Moo and her stock updates, love mine and that back pocket is so handy for my Oyster card and it fits nicely under my coat (protection from inconsiderate tube users)


----------



## Steaders83

I've just ordered Bryn in the flame from Shepton Mallet, I can't wait for it to arrive later in the week!!


----------



## Anxious

Well done! Lovely bags. I got my oak Bryn from an co and it's perfect.


----------



## Anxious

From Cheshire oaks...


----------



## Ser

handbagahholic said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what fits in the medium Bryn? I've loved this bag for ages but I'm just not sure size wise? I'm quite a big bag girl  but I want to try smaller styles,



I love my bryn. I was worried it would be too small but I find it's perfect. It's smaller than my regular alexa, however I find my alexa is bigger than what I need. You can fit more in a bryn than you think and the pocket at the back is very useful.

Pic of my bryn with matching purse to give you an idea of size.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Reg valentine Alexa verse reg flame Bryn( birthday present for my mum)


----------



## Jordyaddict

Inside regular Bryn.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Normal size iPad
Kindle paper white
Scribbly floral pouch
Sd oscillator French purse
Oyster card holder
Car and house keys
Phone
Work keys and pass
M&s re useable bag


----------



## Steaders83

Jordyaddict said:


> Normal size iPad
> Kindle paper white
> Scribbly floral pouch
> Sd oscillator French purse
> Oyster card holder
> Car and house keys
> Phone
> Work keys and pass
> M&s re useable bag


Ahhh I'm even more excited now for my flame Bryn to arrive!!!!!


----------



## Anxious

Omg. I didn't realise you could fit an iPad in it, but I just tried, and you can.
They are amazingly tardisy.


----------



## Steaders83

My beautiful Bryn has arrived!!!! I love her and I can't believe I got her at such a bargain price! I am now starting to get a lovely collection together.


----------



## patsybeach

Hi,

Did Mulberry ever produce a small Bryn in Coral or only Flame?

Thanks


----------



## holleigh

I could be very wrong here (particularly as I don't know if Bryn was ever made as an "outlet special" in other colours) but, I thought Bryn was only made in ..
Blush
Oak
black
flame
petrol
?????????????????  but if anyone else knows better !!! xx Holls


----------



## elvisfan4life

No idea as its not a bag i was ever interested in but mulberry do make different colours for certain markets a d retailers too that they dont stock themselves so best to check with them direct


----------



## Clairemumof3

There was a small zone last week at SM sorry two one blush the other looked coral/ peachy colour.


----------



## Betsy2712

Hi if you email customer services they will be able to let you know the colours Bryn was made in.  Also try google images in the meantime


----------



## patsybeach

Thanks everyone for your reply. I'm just looking at this one small bryn on Ebay and it was listed as coral. The seller told me that it is actually flame.


----------



## holleigh

patsybeach said:


> Thanks everyone for your reply. I'm just looking at this one small bryn on Ebay and it was listed as coral. The seller told me that it is actually flame.



if you do a Google search for Coral Bryn, some old stock pics from Lyst 7 Polyvore sites will appear - in both, the Bryn does look to be a coral colour (seems much paler than the Flame), but, if you check the sites, it was actually sold as Flame, the pics just made it look really pale - I expect the same has happened with the Ebay one ..x


----------



## PeachyDeb

Hello, 

Would anyone be able to confirm the dimensions of the small and regular sized Bryns please? 

I'm after a small oak in NVT, there are a couple on ebay but I can't tell if they are regular or small!

Thanks x


----------



## mumsqueak

It's probably too late now but the regular bryn measures roughly
28cms wide
20cms high
10cms deep
Hope this is helpful


----------



## ivdw

Anyone seen it yet? It seems a great new old bag!! Would love to read a review!


----------



## DiJe40

I love the new Bryn collection, I would like to see it irl...no shops here!
I am hoping on a review on YouTube but the chances are low.


----------



## jelly-baby

I’ve just got the small black Bryn. Still deciding whether to keep it or not. It’s a lovely bag but I’m not sure on the price and whether I’m happy to pay full price for it!


----------



## DiJe40

jelly-baby said:


> I’ve just got the small black Bryn. Still deciding whether to keep it or not. It’s a lovely bag but I’m not sure on the price and whether I’m happy to pay full price for it!


I would love to see a picture, if that is possible?


----------



## jelly-baby

DiJe40 said:


> I would love to see a picture, if that is possible?



So sorry, I already returned it and have only just seen this! I liked the bag and the size but it’s leather I didn’t like. It’s the heavy grain just looks kind of cheap to me. I much prefer the small classic grain leather. I’ve ordered a small Antony instead.


----------



## lilly2002

Hi all looking for some reviews and pics of the bryn or small bryn, there isn’t much online about this bag


----------



## Mamalinka

Me too. I keep eyeing it on sale, but have no idea what it is like really...


----------



## Kookiliz

I haven’t used it in ages as mine needs a good deep clean, but I love my Bryn! Adjustable strap so you can have at a good length crossbody, and the three turn locks on the front work so if your bag is more full you can still have it done up so a great city/day bag. 
The inside is one main cavern so there’s plenty of space. I have the medium size which can fit things like a water bottle and umbrella in, plus essentials. It also has a slip pocket on the back of the bag which is really useful for quick access items like a phone etc.
I loved mine so much I was looking to maybe get the small size. It looks like they’ve made the strap slightly wider vs the older version, but that seems like the main change.


----------



## Mamalinka

Kookiliz said:


> I haven’t used it in ages as mine needs a good deep clean, but I love my Bryn! Adjustable strap so you can have at a good length crossbody, and the three turn locks on the front work so if your bag is more full you can still have it done up so a great city/day bag.
> The inside is one main cavern so there’s plenty of space. I have the medium size which can fit things like a water bottle and umbrella in, plus essentials. It also has a slip pocket on the back of the bag which is really useful for quick access items like a phone etc.
> I loved mine so much I was looking to maybe get the small size. It looks like they’ve made the strap slightly wider vs the older version, but that seems like the main change.


Sounds wonderful. Is that an old model or a new release?


----------



## Kookiliz

Mamalinka said:


> Sounds wonderful. Is that an old model or a new release?


Mines an old model, I got it about 10 years ago. But the new release medium size looks practically the same, just the strap difference


----------



## couchette

I almost bought the smaller Bryn.The strap is super comfortable.I thought the size was perfect for me (I’m 5.5).I ended up buying the small black shiny calf Darby because needed a nicer evening bag.
I might go back and buy the brown one,perfect day bag for me


----------



## couchette

couchette said:


> I meant the “Darley” purse,not Darby lol


----------

